# Jules from Pulp Fiction



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

*.*

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

badass!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

heh thanks. glad you fellas liked it



Canadian Brotha said:


> Sweet! With your permission that's my new avatar


be my guest!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty good.


----------



## jesusistheprisoner (Nov 15, 2009)

that is awesome, looks more like richard pryor but hey i like it.


----------

